# What is this AVG result?



## windsor16 (Dec 15, 2007)

I scanned my computer with AVG and the results are

File  Result/Infection
kernel32.dll Change
user32.dll Change
shell32.dll Change
ntoskrnl.exe Change

I get this result everytime I scan my computer. What should I do?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Nothing, that's normal. It's just informing you that those files have been changed :smile: (the change occurs after a Microsoft update unless I'm very much mistaken).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, I see that kind of thing routinely.


----------

